# Red rose starter loft



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey guys, started my loft, wondering if 1x3 furring strip would work in place of where the 1x4 was called for? They are 1/3 of the cost. Thanks!


----------



## hardtop (Jul 7, 2011)

hi if u buy a 4x1 cut ur 3x1 ur of cut will be the same for furrings always go up 1 inch and get 2 from 1 length hope this helps


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks hardtop, but i have no clue what you mean


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Pictures Plz!!, From The Beginning,=)


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

aarongreen123 said:


> Hey guys, started my loft, wondering if 1x3 furring strip would work in place of where the 1x4 was called for? They are 1/3 of the cost. Thanks!


The money saved will be replaced with bitterness down the road. That's with everything about your birds.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Well said.....


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

so you are suggesting to use 1x4 or do you have other suggestions?


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

rafael, i will post pics, nothing much to post yet just getting the panels cut. had to paint them indoors due to the cold weather, waiting to get everything cut so i can build it dried in the first day, hence the painting so the cdx doesn't warp. just need to get the roofing tomorrow and i can git'er hammered togetherr and dried in i think.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

1x3 would work but think I'd at least one of each if your talking about the corners, that way it will span the area a little better.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Use the 1x4's its the only support you have. Check around for some repurpose or recycle wood if need be to make it affordable.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

why dont you just wait until you get the money for the right size, i started my loft 8 months ago , reason i dont have a job but im a good handed man so i do odd job around the area, it 's taking a while to build loft . but im building it and it comming out great, im not rushing it so there are very few mistakes, here my album http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582 , take your time building it and it will come out right


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

got the loft started and the big pieces together today, i am going to do something different with the aviary haven't decided yet.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

i stepped outside the design on a couple of things to accomodate some other changes. now i just need to find a few birds ( once i finish up)


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

FOR the few bird you need i will take a ride to nyc pigeon clubs and get some good blood pigeons no mix breed, racers, tipplers or flights , if i remember right took me like 5 to 6 hours from Brooklyn to Rochester .


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Great start to your loft there , I would make the avairy as big as you can too , the more room the better and my last advise to you would be to frame out your door on the inside to keep it from warping ,it makes a world of difference over the years .


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how big is this? i wanna make one for race team.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

HmoobH8wj said:


> how big is this? i wanna make one for race team.


they are usually a 4 X 8 foot coop and 6 to 8 foot highdepending on how tall one is .


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a question about the open areas on the front of the loft, i am at a loss as to whatbto cover them with. Seems like puttingnwire over them would allow to much wind in, no? But if i use clear roofing then i wont be able to see in. Am i too worried about the wind? I thought maybe i could put perches over the windows thus keepingnthe birds above the draft on a cold windy night... Plexiglass maybe? Thoughts?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Your loft is looking great, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Any ideas on the windows?


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Also, how can i stop up the little gaps where the corrugated roofing roofing goes over the front and back walls? Seems like that would be enuf room for weasels to get in?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I built widows that fit so that I have plexiglass in the winter and screen in the summer. You can buy rubber that's made to fill in those gaps or use whatever works.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

A little progress


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Built these to go over the mesh windows with lexan from lowes. It was cheap! 24x18 sheets for 8 bucks. Should work well, figure i can close the windows on nasty days and open them for more air on nicer days.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

A little more progress


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking good so far. You shouldn't have trouble finding birds to put in once your loft is complete.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Swing that window open from the top and you can leave it open all the time. I have never shut mine yet.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Shadybug, i stole that idea from you

Orock, i am having a hell of a time finding birds, young birds or otherwise, at least within a reasonable distance. Prob going to need to ship some in but a lot are priced high. I realize tough time of year.....


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Got some birds today from a great flyer in my area, very nice well cared for breeders, 1 pair reds, 1 pair grizzles, and one pair of blue checks. Very nice


----------

